# Oooops!!!!!



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We had lots of company over Christmas Day &, of course, lots of food. Well, whether caused by the stress of the day or from eating something that he's not used to (even though I told EVERYONE NOT to feed the dogs), Nyg ended up with a bit of an irritable bowel & a VERY loose stool:yuck::yuck:. Nyg got me up @ 1:30 am to go outside and then again @ 5:30 am. I rolled over & told DH that it was his turn so up he got - He's an obedient partner!!!! He trekked out to the kitchen to open up the sliding glass door & ..........unfortunately poor Nyg wasn't able to hold his bowels and had an accident @ the door:doh::doh::doh:Well, DH stepped right in it & yelled, "Honey, I need you NOW!!!!" (DH has a very weak stomach & was gagging and holding his foot in the air - quite the sight!!!!:no::no::no I sent DH off to the bathroom (I didn't want to have to clean up another mess), let Nyg outside, cleaned up the mess and then cleaned up Nyg's feathering. 

What a way to wake up to Boxing Day!

PS: Nyg is doing MUCH better after a breakfast of raw ground beef & brown rice.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I couldn't help but laugh been through that before
Glad he is feeling better!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I couldn't help but laugh been through that before
> Glad he is feeling better!


I too am glad he is feeling better, oh and Nyg too! :roflmao:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Well, DH stepped right in it & yelled, "Honey, I need you NOW!!!!"


I really admire that you can tell such a good-natured story about this!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've been in your husbands shoes (or lack there of) : before. Good to hear the Nyg is feeling better now. I wouldn't call his bluff if he asks to go out for a couple of days though.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ewwwwwwwwww
I have a couple of customers that bring their dogs to the pet hotel for the holidays every year because they say that boarding bills are much cheaper than emergency vet bills!
Can you tell people in the future that Nygel has developed VERY serious food allergies and will quite possibly need to be taken to the emergency vet if someone slips him some food? 
Hope today goes better for you, and happy boxing day!


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

Picture this if you can. Me standing there in a t-shirt, shorts and that's about it. Still pretty much black dark and something very mushy between my toes! :yuck::yuck::yuck: Then the smell hits me and I realize what it is. Well, as Gwen has already mentioned, I don't do well with the gross stuff so I'm doing the "pink flamingo" with one foot up in the air trying to balance and reach onto the countertop for some paper towels to wipe off my foot. That's when she turned on the kitchen light! I'm sure she thought she was having a nightmare seeing this 6'2" flamingo bouncing around on one foot and trying not to regurgitate last night's turkey dinner! Then she yells "Don't YOU puke!" Well, I'm trying not to but I've got warm doggy poo between my toes. Long story short, I kept dinner down, Gwen cleaned up Nygel's little "accident" and we are still on speaking terms( right honey??:smooch::smooch. Next time I'll be sure to turn on the light:doh::doh::doh:.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL!!! Great visual there Bigdawg!!! And was the light switch right next to the poop??? LOL


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

AndyFarmer said:


> ROFL!!! Great visual there Bigdawg!!! And was the light switch right next to the poop??? LOL



Naw, I had walked right past the light switch about 15 feet before the patio door. There is a street light at the end of our driveway so there is some light in the house but obviously not enough to illuminate " doggy boobytraps"!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

ROFL! Honey I need you quick was all that was said??????
Big Dawg, did you do the funny flamingo walk to the bathroom too?
Ick, ick, ick. I think there would have been two messes to clean up if that had been me, but it sure is funny since it wasn't me.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> ROFL! Honey I need you quick was all that was said??????
> Big Dawg, did you do the funny flamingo walk to the bathroom too?
> Ick, ick, ick. I think there would have been two messes to clean up if that had been me, but it sure is funny since it wasn't me.



Yeah, kinda the left foot hop, keeping the right off the floor so I didn't have to clean up the trail of evidence. (We watch WAAAAYYY to much CSI)!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

That's TOO funny! 
Years ago when my first golden was a pup, she had an accident beside the bed. DH "found" it, & woke me up to "HOOONNNNEEEYYYYYYYY - HEEELLLPPPP!!! I woke up to a 6'3" sight, less clothed than you were with one foot in the sink (had already completed his flamingo impression, I guess). I said, "well, wash it off." He said, "I caaaan't!" Bless his heart - the things we have to help you guys with!:doh:


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Fidele said:


> That's TOO funny!
> Years ago when my first golden was a pup, she had an accident beside the bed. DH "found" it, & woke me up to "HOOONNNNEEEYYYYYYYY - HEEELLLPPPP!!! I woke up to a 6'3" sight, less clothed than you were with one foot in the sink (had already completed his flamingo impression, I guess). I said, "well, wash it off." He said, "I caaaan't!" Bless his heart - the things we have to help you guys with!:doh:


Was his name "Ron"???????


----------

